# Rear TV wiring problem (Autotrail Apache 700SE)



## Billy-takes-time-out (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,

I have recently bought a new Autotrail Apache 700 SE that comes with a Centurian CD / DVD player. The SE pack has a 7in monitor that either picks up DVD feed or acts as a reversing camera. When I ordered the van, I asked the fitters to run a yellow video cable to the rear lounge so that we could watch DVDs on a Thomson 15in LCD that we have had installed.

The control unit, from which the extra video cable is run, is an Oberview CM-680-C.

My problem: 
When everything is wired up and we watch a DVD - without the extra video feed linked - everything is fine. However when the video feed is wired to the control box and we try to play a DVD, the picture on the rear TV is pixelated and scrolls from top to bottom of the screen, sometimes affecting the front monitor picture as well.

Can anyone help as I am at the end of my tether? I have talked to the dealer but they are non the wiser .

PS - as a check, I have bypassed the extra video lead and the same happens, I have also checked the TV indoors via our home DVD and everything is perfto!! I have also tried turning off the front monitor but this makes no difference.

Help............


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
Have you tried connecting the rear lounge video cable directly to the DVD player.. pixilation could be caused by the routing the signal via the Oberview which I gather is part of the rear view camera system .


----------



## Billy-takes-time-out (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Jim,

I have not tried this but it would be quite a job and then mess up the wiring etc for the camera. I have tried direct feed from the input selector and this is an improvement but still not perfect and means that I need to switch cables every time - not ideal.

Cheers,

Joel.


----------

